# Old Quint bicycle



## oshorkf7 (Nov 28, 2010)

I recently helped a freind of mine clean out his fathers garage who recently passed away. We found a old quint bicycle the name on it is intesphere. I have searched online and have come up with nothing. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bricycle (Nov 28, 2010)

The limo of cycles!!!!! how cool......


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Nov 28, 2010)

That is one cool bike! There's no limit to the fun you could have with that.


----------



## OldRider (Nov 28, 2010)

I haven't a clue what it is but I love it!


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 28, 2010)

the stretch limo lol, reminds me of beerfest


----------



## oshorkf7 (Nov 29, 2010)

It's a cool bike I just have two problems. One there is no info anywhere about it. Two I don't have enough friends to ride it LOL


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 29, 2010)

It's neat!  For me google turned up a broken link to a Polish site about another intesphere quint. 
http://wiadomości.kolobrzeg.pl/?p=iqvyjasbcgvasnlj&paged=9
 What are the components on it?  Hubs, derailleur, cranks, pedals, etc.  That can narrow down the date and place of manufacture.  Overall it looks more early 1970's than anything else, and the gap at the headtube lug doesn't speak well for the overall quality.  Who really cares if you have enough friends to ride it?  Take it for a spin and you'll find more along the way!


----------



## OldRider (Nov 29, 2010)

I noticed another thing I don't see very often. The fork is absolutely straight, from the stem on it just shoots straight down.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 29, 2010)

That's a track bike trait, but the fork has another drop out forward that would  give the wheel a little more trail.


----------



## sam (Nov 30, 2010)

Quints were originally used as pacers for track riders to drift behind---wonder if this bike was a pacer that may have been rebuild using modern cranks(which do look 70s)and confort bars and seats?Great find!!


----------



## oshorkf7 (Nov 30, 2010)

The derailer is a sun tour seven and it has drum brakes front and rear. I'll have to check the cranks and petals. There was also a box of stuff with it i need to go through. Thank you for the help


----------



## sam (Nov 30, 2010)

Not a pic of your ....
http://cgi.ebay.com/1900-Opel-5-Pas...368?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item439acf2850


----------

